# Should Trump close up the Internet?



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2015)

So Donald Trump wants to close up the Internet to hinder ISIS from recruiting in America.


----------



## Programmer (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah.  I caught that.  This doesn't seem possible with our infrastructure.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2015)

As far as I know, there is a central Internet hub in the US. Shut it down and thats it. One button, Mr. Trump. Dare to push it?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2015)

No, he does not.  Modern capitalize would capsize.


----------



## CultureCitizen (Dec 8, 2015)

Complete idiocy !!
Shut down the internet and another network will come out eventually . It may take years, but it will happen. 
The argument is worse if you consider terrorist groups have been able to recruit people  many years before the internet was even drafted.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

No.  But who owns the internet?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2015)

Odd isn't it that CHINA can CLOSE DOWN any sites they want to...they did it to Google, if anyone has a brain to remember that incident, while letting all other information, and industry go along unmolested... Now I'm SURE if China can do that, as Trump suggested, we SHUT DOWN all MUSLIM social sites thus curtailing any RADICALIZATION through that media....Oh Remember Major Hasan, was in contact with a radical Iman while in the Army!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Odd isn't it that CHINA can CLOSE DOWN any sites they want to...they did it to Google, if anyone has a brain to remember that incident, while letting all other information, and industry go along unmolested... Now I'm SURE if China can do that, as Trump suggested, we SHUT DOWN all MUSLIM social sites thus curtailing any RADICALIZATION through that media....Oh Remember Major Hasan, was in contact with a radical Iman while in the Army!



I don't think they can "close down" the internet.  They might be able to block sites though.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> So Donald Trump wants to close up the Internet to hinder ISIS from recruiting in America.




That is not what he said at all.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > So Donald Trump wants to close up the Internet to hinder ISIS from recruiting in America.
> ...


What did he say, then?????????


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2015)

The government can shut down the main hub, yes.

That will damage our economy terribly.

What the government is after are the keys to the encryption codes.

The trouble with that is that creating new encryption codes can be done by skilled folks.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The government can shut down the main hub, yes.
> 
> That will damage our economy terribly.
> 
> ...



Link?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



He said that he would get top people like Microsoft and others to discuss how best to shut down Radical Jihadists propaganda sites.
Which is already being done now but not completely efficiently.
He wants it done much more effectively than what is being done now.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 8, 2015)

Shutting down the internet as Donald the Chump suggests is not only impractical, but almost impossible as well.

About as stupid as his ban all Muslims from entering the US.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The government can shut down the main hub, yes.
> 
> That will damage our economy terribly.
> 
> ...


I assume the US government has full control over the Internet. Being the civilian offshoot of an US military network, the whole thingy is an US government project. There is a "darknet", though, but it is tolerated by almost everyone.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Can you give us a source and prove all the reports are nonsense? And are facebook and twitter jihadist websites?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Shutting down the internet as Donald the Chump suggests is not only impractical, but almost impossible as well.
> 
> About as stupid as his ban all Muslims from entering the US.



He did not say shut down the internet.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The government can shut down the main hub, yes.
> 
> That will damage our economy terribly.
> 
> ...



Well???  Where is your link?  Don't have one because you are making things up?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



He campain speech was on c-span
Presidential Candidate Donald Trump Rally Mount | Video | C-SPAN.org

Start at around 36:00 minutes.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Well, Trump doesn't have the authority to do anything of the sort!  
*
Could the U.S. shut down the internet? - CNN.com

Could the United States do the same?*

Technically, the United States could do the same thing Egypt did to block internet access, Faris said.

The government would have to call four or five top internet providers and order them to disrupt Border Gateway Protocols in a way that shut down the majority of American internet traffic, he said. Others said the government would have to deal with the country's thousands of internet providers in order to fully clamp down on internet access, which would be logistically difficult.

But that's unlikely to happen here, experts said.

For one thing, the internet in the U.S. is bigger. There are more companies involved, more data at play and more locations where the internet comes in and out of the country.

Moreover, U.S. law would prevent such an authoritarian shutdown.

"The internet is a network of networks," said Andrew Blum, a correspondent for CNN content partner Wired magazine and author of an upcoming book on internet infrastructure, "and they're all commercially operated.

"They're all businesses. Their autonomy is sort of their bread and butter. And they're mostly unregulated. So the idea of having to comply fully with any government order to shut them off is pretty extreme. It's as if there were a government order to close every McDonald's -- all at once."

*A country's legal framework, not its technical infrastructure, determines whether it is able to shut down its citizens' access to the internet, said Cowie.*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 8, 2015)

"Should Trump close up the Internet?"

After Trump's disastrous statement about prohibiting Muslims from entering the country, republicans would love nothing more – TV and radio as well.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Should Trump close up the Internet?"
> 
> After Trump's disastrous statement about prohibiting Muslims from entering the country, republicans would love nothing more – TV and radio as well.



Nobody really wants them.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


I did a search and his true words were "close up the internet maybe in certain areas".


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 8, 2015)

Its not whether or not he "should". If he could, he would. 

And Repubs would very quietly support him. Then, later, quietly put an end to net neutrality. 

Drumpf is a dangerous fascist, yes. But, Repubs want an end to the US just as much as he does.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, Trump doesn't have the authority to do anything of the sort!
> *
> Could the U.S. shut down the Internet? - CNN.com
> 
> ...




We already have sources in place that shut these Jihadists sites down.
The problem is they keep popping up.
This is what Trump is talking about and he wants something that might be done to do it more efficiently than what we have now.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 8, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




He's usually pretty wishy-washy. Never makes a truly definitive statement. Then, if he's pushed, he answers with "I'll be the best, tremendous, amazing" shit.

BUT, everything he says is geared at him being Dictator For Life.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 8, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> As far as I know, there is a central Internet hub in the US. Shut it down and thats it. One button, Mr. Trump. Dare to push it?



Complete nonsense.

The Internet is a distributed node network. There are millions of possible routes between nodes. There are thousands of DNS servers.

The Internet cannot be shut down.

IF Trump actually said this, he's a bigger moron than even I expected.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Should Trump close up the Internet?"
> 
> After Trump's disastrous statement about prohibiting Muslims from entering the country, republicans would love nothing more – TV and radio as well.



It's about time you realized that the world is not going to keep tolerating the behavior of Muslims.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 8, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Shutting down the internet as Donald the Chump suggests is not only impractical, but almost impossible as well.
> 
> About as stupid as his ban all Muslims from entering the US.




And just like the claim that he wants to ban all Muslims, turns out to be another lie from the leftist demagoguery machine.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 8, 2015)

Probably something much better he could close. But then his head would explode as the bullshit backed up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Should Trump close up the Internet?"
> 
> After Trump's disastrous statement about prohibiting Muslims from entering the country, republicans would love nothing more – TV and radio as well.



You grasp that Trump just gained 10 more percentage point, don't you retard?

And I don't even like the guy.

You hair on fire demagogues are going to push Trump into the white house.

Look at what #fucktardObama said today;

{The Trump campaign, for months now, has had a dustbin of history-like quality to it, from the vacuous sloganeering to the outright lies to even the fake hair, the whole carnival barker routine that we’ve seen for some time now.}

White House Denounces ‘Grotesque’ Donald Trump Rhetoric And ’Fake Hair’

What a fucking embarrassment the Obama Junta is. Maybe if team Obama would shut their fucking mouth Trump would diminish, but the moron just has to throw his little fits.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 8, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> Probably something much better he could close. But then his head would explode as the bullshit backed up.



You're talking about Obama, right Comrade?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I know, there is a central Internet hub in the US. Shut it down and thats it. One button, Mr. Trump. Dare to push it?
> ...


The Internet has main hubs and the major one is located in the US. Anyone who claims to know how the Internet works, is a fool or a liar.

Scale-free network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am sure that the US government has the ability to turn off the Internet.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 8, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> The Internet has main hubs and the major one is located in the US. Anyone who claims to know how the Internet works, is a fool or a liar.
> 
> Scale-free network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I am sure that the US government has the ability to turn off the Internet.



What are you talking about?

Hundreds of thousands of people know how the Internet works. It isn't a secret, it's mandatory for any network professional.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Internet has main hubs and the major one is located in the US. Anyone who claims to know how the Internet works, is a fool or a liar.
> ...


Read the article. Even the absolute experts can only guess. This is not about a simplified description like yours.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The government can shut down the main hub, yes.
> ...


Me.  I know what I am talking about.  You can do your own research.

The government wants "the cracks" (the keys) to the codes as a matter of national security.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 8, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Probably something much better he could close. But then his head would explode as the bullshit backed up.
> ...



You never tire of Putin's nuts on your chin do you. You are one of the original Putin Tea Baggers. Rooting for your communist brethren and against us.

What happened Pooky? Bad day?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The government can shut down the main hub, yes.
> ...


Listen to Trump.  Then do research.  When you come back with what you have found out, I will vet it for you.  Misty, you trumpettes will not take over America.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Cypher doesn't know them. But he knows the man that can get them for you. Then the angry scrubbing bubbles will attack and Zion will fall.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Its not whether or not he "should". If he could, he would.
> 
> And Repubs would very quietly support him. Then, later, quietly put an end to net neutrality.
> 
> Drumpf is a dangerous fascist, yes. But, Repubs want an end to the US just as much as he does.



Did he mean that he wants to close down the internet literally?  Or was he talking about ISIS recruitment sites?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Who is Misty?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I'm not a Trump supporter, you moron.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You are truly a retard.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


, Ms Retardette.  I knew that would pull your chain.  Trump won't be the nominee now.  You do not have the votes even in the GOP.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I'm not a republican, stupid.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't care if you are a chihuahau or a Martian.  You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Regarding what?  I asked a question, tard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 8, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Read the article. Even the absolute experts can only guess. This is not about a simplified description like yours.



Your theoretical network has nothing to do with the Internet.

Do you even know what the OSI model is? How TCP/IP work? 

Seriously, you're spouting gobbledygook that simply reveals your ignorance. There is no master computer controlling the Internet. Every node connected can act as a server or a client. Fire up IIS and you can host a website, Register a domain with NetSol, GoDaddy, Comodo, or a hundred other registrars and you can have a domain. If you don't, people can still access you via direct IP - you'll be on what is called the dark web, not discoverable through DNS,

You simply don't grasp what the Internet is, and you have no clue how it operates.

Here, learn something.

How Does the Internet Work?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Are you senile or something?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 8, 2015)

IsaacNewton said:


> You never tire of Putin's nuts on your chin do you. You are one of the original Putin Tea Baggers. Rooting for your communist brethren and against us.
> 
> What happened Pooky? Bad day?



I realize you have the IQ of a turnip, but no one was speaking of the old KGB thug Putin, retard.

The Communist I am concerned with is your little tin god Obama.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Read the article. Even the absolute experts can only guess. This is not about a simplified description like yours.
> ...


Of course, it is about the internet.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

So, I am still not very clear on what it is The Donald wants to do with the internet.  I read a piece about it, but it doesn't really make sense.  Is he saying he wants to close internet access for Americans or for people in the ME?  He wants to close down "parts" of the internet?  What parts?  Lol.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2015)

Here, listen and read.  Watch him and hear his voice.

Donald Trump wants to close up the Internet

Donald Trump Wants Bill Gates to 'Close That Internet Up'


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2015)

I normally don´t participate in my own polls but this time I voted for yes, because the Internet is full of crap. A new Internet should be established without criminals being treated as legitimate traders. It doesn´t matter, what pages you visit, you are always only one URL away from the next child porn store. It is like a 24h child porn store that is just next to your home.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, I am still not very clear on what it is The Donald wants to do with the internet.  I read a piece about it, but it doesn't really make sense.  Is he saying he wants to close internet access for Americans or for people in the ME?  He wants to close down "parts" of the internet?  What parts?  Lol.


Maybe its the parts quoting him later


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> I normally don´t participate in my own polls but this time I voted for yes, because the Internet is full of crap. A new Internet should be established without criminals being treated as legitimate traders. It doesn´t matter, what pages you visit, you are always only one URL away from the next child porn store. It is like a 24h child porn store that is just next to your home.



Child pornography is illegal on the internet, no?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I normally don´t participate in my own polls but this time I voted for yes, because the Internet is full of crap. A new Internet should be established without criminals being treated as legitimate traders. It doesn´t matter, what pages you visit, you are always only one URL away from the next child porn store. It is like a 24h child porn store that is just next to your home.
> ...


In most countries, I guess. Nevertheless, there are about 100.000 child porn stores. And the other facts aren´t exciting as well.
Internet Pornography Statistics - TopTenREVIEWS


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Anyway, does Donald Trump have any authority to shut down anything besides maybe his own business?  I don't think so, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm still not getting exactly what he means by "closing the internet" or parts of it.  


JakeStarkey said:


> Here, listen and read.  Watch him and hear his voice.
> 
> Donald Trump wants to close up the Internet
> 
> Donald Trump Wants Bill Gates to 'Close That Internet Up'



He says "closing the internet up in some way."  Does this mean he wants to block certain people or sites?  It is just not very clear.  It's as if he doesn't really understand the internet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2015)

Ask him, ChrisL.  He will have a different story tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ask him, ChrisL.  He will have a different story tomorrow.



Ask who?    Are you asking me to ask Donald Trump?  Lol.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, I am still not very clear on what it is The Donald wants to do with the internet.  I read a piece about it, but it doesn't really make sense.  Is he saying he wants to close internet access for Americans or for people in the ME?  He wants to close down "parts" of the internet?  What parts?  Lol.



The White House and Hillary Clinton both want to work with Silicone valley to block ISIS and other terror groups.

It's pretty whacked out that everyone is mocking Trump when this has come up from the WH and Hillary.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, I am still not very clear on what it is The Donald wants to do with the internet.  I read a piece about it, but it doesn't really make sense.  Is he saying he wants to close internet access for Americans or for people in the ME?  He wants to close down "parts" of the internet?  What parts?  Lol.
> ...



Well, he worded that terribly.  Lol.


----------



## tinydancer (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





No guff. But he doesn't even try to mince words. At least he doesn't come out and say "I misspoke". Getting so tired of that. Now I don't know how you go about it but something has to be done. ISIS is now getting out recruitment videos for Russia and China. These aren't cave dwellers. They're very savvy and business oriented along with being brutal murderers. 

They're global now. 42 other terror organizations have pledged allegiance to them. The Chechens have actually put them up to over 27,000 on the ground jihadists. 

Here's Clinton

Hillary Clinton said on Sunday that the Islamic State had become “the most effective recruiter in the world” and that the only solution was to engage American technology companies in blocking or taking down militant websites, videos and encrypted communications.

“You are going to hear all the familiar complaints: ‘freedom of speech,’ ” Mrs. Clinton said in an hourlong speech and question-and-answer session at the Saban Forum, an annual gathering at the Brookings Institution that focuses mostly on Israel’s security issues.

In a reference to Silicon Valley’s reverence for disruptive technologies, Mrs. Clinton said, “We need to put the great disrupters at work at disrupting ISIS,” an acronym used for the militant group.

It was the second time in two weeks that Mrs. Clinton, the front-runner for the Democratic presidential nomination, had thrown herself into the brewing battle between Silicon Valley and the government over what steps should be taken to block the use of Facebook, YouTube, Snapchat and a range of encrypted apps that are adopted by terrorist groups."

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/07/us/politics/hillary-clinton-islamic-state-saban-forum.html?_r=0


----------



## peach174 (Dec 9, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...




Trump wants to do the same thing as Hillary and everybody goes wild and nuts about it, misquotes and out right lies about what he said.
In that Campaign speech he did in SC he was talking about the 2 people in Calif. and that they were both radicalized and then he went on to say that he would get the best in the field like Microsoft, Bill Gates and others in order to better target these recruiting sites on the Internet.
Everybody gets all hysterical and says Trump wants to shut down the Internet.

Hillary wants to involve the people from Silicone Valley. I wonder how much the people of Silicone Valley has given to her Campaign.
Trump wants the actual designers of the Internet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 9, 2015)

HRC does not want to violate civil liberties, peach.  If Trump keeps this us, she may win, easily.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Anyway, does Donald Trump have any authority to shut down anything besides maybe his own business?  I don't think so, so I'm not too worried about it.


Not that the US government ever cares if it has the authority to do anything, but the question, who owns the Internet and can decide whether the whole or parts of it will be closed, is very interesting.

However, if Trump closes the Internet in ISIS-areas, their supporters in other regions will not be affected. So Trump has to close the Internet for the US in order to prevent ISIS from recruiting in America.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, does Donald Trump have any authority to shut down anything besides maybe his own business?  I don't think so, so I'm not too worried about it.
> ...



Yeah, that will never happen.  Lol.  That is a completely ridiculous proposal that no one is going to agree to.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Or he closes the Internet everywhere except for the US. The rest of the world cannot vote him, so they don´t matter.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Well, for one thing, he doesn't have the authority to close anything.  Lol.  For another thing, no, he would not become a king of the world.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yeah. Election campaigns and whats thereafter are two different animals.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 9, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Of course, it is about the internet.



It is about a theoreticians speculation on a new type of networking. It is not what we have now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So, I am still not very clear on what it is The Donald wants to do with the internet.  I read a piece about it, but it doesn't really make sense.  Is he saying he wants to close internet access for Americans or for people in the ME?  He wants to close down "parts" of the internet?  What parts?  Lol.




From what I've read, he wants to close down Jihadist sites. Since we already do this, it amounts to more bloviating from Trump. There is no substance to what he said, but what the DNC press reported is entirely unrelated, as ususal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Well, he worded that terribly.  Lol.



Not really.

That the demagogues at NBC, CNN, the NY Times, and Washington post distorted to the point of outright fabrication, what he said is not poor phrasing by Trump. It is just more fraud by the DNC media.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, it is about the internet.
> ...


It is about scale-free networks and the Internet is such a network. There is eve a partial map of the Internet.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 9, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> It is about scale-free networks and the Internet is such a network. There is eve a partial map of the Internet.



You didn't read your own article, and you don't understand how the Internet works.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > It is about scale-free networks and the Internet is such a network. There is eve a partial map of the Internet.
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 9, 2015)

Trump has as much of a chance of shutting down the internet as he does getting Mexico to pay for a wall.

That is to say, zip point squat.


----------

